# Bought a Smith and Wesson 340



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

I just bought a used 340 S&W form Buds gunshop. I am very excited and cant wait to get the thing in and do some shooting with it. I am looking forward to seeing just how hard a 12 ounce .357 mag "kicks" I am looking for a set of CT grips for it if anyone has a descent set of used grips let me know. I will try to post pics up when she comes in


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Please keep us posted with the feeling of the kick and how this will affect target reacquisition..This is a very interesting gun, everytime I visit a gunshop I pick up this gun and feel how light it is..It just feels and looks like a toy gun..Unfortunately no one rents it at the range to try it, but I always wonder how it will kick back with a 357 Mag shot..Will appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

HeHe. Congrates. If you can make it through a box of .357 mag (you pick the grain) my hats off to you. I made it through 5 rounds of 125 grain.


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

I got it in earlier today and put the CT grips on, I am gonna try to make it to the range tommorrow. I will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

good for you if you can take the punishment on your wrist....I rented one at my local GR and got thru about 10 rounds and said...."no.....don't think so."


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

It was definately not enjoyable LOL not b ad with 38 +p's though


----------



## grammy (Mar 5, 2009)

I picked up a 340PD and have not fired .357mag through it yet and may never. 
I find it hard to aim after a +p. The thing is all over the place. Guess I need to do more wrist strength training.


----------

